# Francine the Beauty Queen



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this a registered puppy? Is she yours or a rescue?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie, Jenna.... Did I miss her story?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Francine is a real looker. She has the sweetest face and eyes. You must be having fun with her.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, how adorable is she?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's a rescue, she's not mine really, she's my roomie's... she's not registered... but she can still get a real name we think! I don't think Francine cares either way, do you?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

No need to be snarky. Missed her story/backround didn't know where to catch up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont think the Queen would care either way.....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaawww...her name suits her! I think I see a little dare-devil in those eyes! :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's really adorable and I bet you are having a ball !!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is totally darling!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wasn't trying to be snarky... just thought it was a weird response to a cute puppy photo. No worries  My roomie got her... he wanted a Golden. She has the good life now!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics have fun with her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your new site looks awesome Ash! Congrats and good luck with everything.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable and I love her name. I think she is already living up to her name with swimming so young and loving it. How are the other pups taking to her? Love the last picture of her.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I'M IN LOOOVE !!! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat
Once again ...

"Gravitation is not responsible for people falling in love"
Albert Einstein


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Your new site looks awesome Ash! Congrats and good luck with everything.


Thanks ACC! I had tried to log on to yours but it looks like it was not up?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ohhhh shes adorable


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's very cute!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It should be working, but it hasn't been updated in over six months


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> It should be working, but it hasn't been updated in over six months


wow I just found your website youll have to update with the cute pics


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She is such a CUTIE!!! You'll have fun with her!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love her eyes - she is a cutie. Did you chose or did your roommie chose? Someone has good taste!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well there wasn't a choice, her or nothing... she sure beats nothing


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a perfect little puppy-face!!:smooch: Love the name too.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well there wasn't a choice, her or nothing... she sure beats nothing


You are one lucky gal to find her!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

She's a darling, I see that she has already been rooting in the sand :yuck:


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a doll.. and she looks so dainty - perfect for her super feminine name!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

What a treasure you have found and the name is adorable! :smooch: Kisses to HRH Francine.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She absolutely adorable! She looks her fur above her eyebrows is parted and she has the famous 70's wings like farah fawcett!!! especially in the 2nd photo. Love it.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Great pictures...and those little paws!!! too cute


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the name, and the face, and the ears, and the color, and ...LOL

she is adorable.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She is quite the looker...where's Floyd?? I wanna see him TOO!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Her name is going to be Windridge Queen of Extreme


The tiny snowflakes on her muzzle and her nose are so cute. Or is it sand on the beach? She's a fetching little girl.


----------

